# Matts First Ag Adventure



## mobrien (6/8/05)

Rather than clogging up other threads, I thought I would detail today's disaster as it happens here, its own thread.

I'm a scientist and I'm a man. That means I can do anything, and I don't have to listen to anyone. OK? Well bad luck if its not, because I'm a scientist and I'm a man, and that means I don't have to listen to anyone 

I was introduced to AG beers at the Big Brisbane Brewday at Jgriffins earlier this year. The beers were great. My kit beers weren't. I thought they were. But they weren't.

I remember afterwards that Ross said "I didn't taste a bad beer on the day". This filled me with some confidence. Then I realised that my kilkenny probably didn't even class as a beer.

So I bought batz's AG setup. I probably started some kind of GMK v's Batz war that we will read about for the next 5 years, as Kenny wanted my kettle. 

<evil laughter>
Its mine. All mine
</evil laughter>

I'll put a link here later on to the AG setup I bought - but for now I better type quick - the urn is heating up, and the clicking is making me excited!

I then decided that I'd brew a wit. Why? because I can. I'm a scientist and I'm a man.....

AFter scouring the net, I found a few recipes, and decided on one from beersmith. Then yesterday a few people pointed out that I was probably out of my depth. So it got modified slightly - not much, but slightly. I added some more german pils to get some more enzymes in there, and I've increased the batch size slightly. I may be mad, but I'm going to do it.

My recipe:


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Matts Wit like thing copy
Brewer: Matt O'Brien
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (??.?) I'm stubborn and stupid - I'm doing this against all advice

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 26.80 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 7.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 44.4 % 
2.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 44.4 % 
0.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.1 % 
27.00 gm Goldings 5.9 [5.90%] (60 min) Hops 18.0 IBU 
0.75 oz Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.75 oz Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.74 L of water at 76.7 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 6.57 L of water at 92.1 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Based on Brad Smiths recipe in beersmith - modified a bit based on AHB feedback and G&G recipe


Full Grain Version (23 litres)
Grains - 2700gms Pilsner Malt (approx 52%)
2000gms Torrefied Wheat (approx 38%)
500gms Oat Malt (Yes - malted oats) (approx 10%)
2 litres Rice Hulls
Mashing regimes are many and varied. Most modern malts are very well modified and only need a simple single step infusion mash to obtain very good results. Wheat malt is somewhat different to barley malt in that it has a much larger proportion of high molecular weight proteins (this factor then demands a slightly prolonged protein rest be undertaken) and is also huskless (this will effect the lautering process as the ratio of husks to grains is the key to effective lautering - hence the addition of the rice husks) in this case I suggest mashing in at protein preparation temperature of 50C and rest for 30 mins, raise to 1st saccrification temperature of 60C and rest for 50 mins, then raise to 2nd saccrification temperature of 70C and rest for 10 mins. Raise temperature to mash out of 78C for 10 mins.
Hops For bittering aim at around 16 IBU's using any noble hop. Total boil time need only be 60 minutes with the bittering hops added at the start of the boil.
Yeast - There are a myriad of wheat yeasts available but only two specific Belgians, I recommend Wyeast 3944 Belgian Wit as a first choice or Wyeast 3942 Belgian Wheat as a second choice, both are good but have different flavour profiles and it is a matter personal of choice. Grain & Grape staff will be happy to advise you on the pros and cons of each. If you prefer the convenience of dry yeast then try DCL Saf Wheat.
To obtain the distinctive coriander and orange/citrus flavours so characteristic of this style add 6gms of freshly crushed coriander seeds and the finely sliced zest of half an orange for the last 5 minutes of the boil. Once the beer has been racked into a secondary fermenter taste it and ascertain whether YOU want any more coriander or orange flavour. If you do then add either coriander or orange or both depending on what YOU are aiming at, the amount to add is somewhat hit and miss or guesswork and is really a personal choice.


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

The cast!

Before the show began, some of the main cast members were relaxing in the tub after a nice day spa treatment.




However, the urn is fired up and ready to blow some steam.



Speaking of fired up, there is some randy yeast ready to get it on



And the grains of course are all wrapped in plastic, ready to seduce that yeast



Finally, the hops is a bit fridged, and while she is in good company in the freezer, Miss golding is hiding in the glad bag changing for the show.


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

Of course there are two more stars (I had to show them, otherwise they were going to lock themselves in their change rooms).


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

10:30 and the urn hit 76.7 

Rinsed the mash tun out, added 6L of the water, and all the grain. Stirred it all up, and then added another 4L. Stirred and took photos.







Checked the temp - 65 degrees, a bit low, which was good given I want 67.8 and had 1.74L to add.

Added the rest of the water (well, 1.75 actually) and reached 66.5 which is close enough for me. 

Lid on 10:35.




It smells awesome. I am basking in the glory of my first mash.


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

10:39 - check the tun - its leaking!




But hey, its only a tiny bit - on the list of things to do for next time: Buy mash tun thermometer, install in leaking hole


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

11:00 - Stir and monitor temp.
It smells really great, and its obvious that the grains are absorbing water - its a bit thicker now, but still very easy to stir. Temperature has dropped to 66.0 degrees, so thats right on track.

Edit: I'm an idiot - of course I'm mashing at 66 degrees!


----------



## pint of lager (6/8/05)

You have done the research, you know the risks, you have your rice hulls, go forth and brew.

May your runoff be clear and steady.

May your boil be perfect.

May your chiller do the ob.

May you hit your og.


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

11:15 Stir number 2 - still at 66 degrees, still smelling awesome. Clear liquid section in the middle at the top, I assume due to convection currents in the mash - very cool!

Pint_of_lager - thanks for all the advice/suggestions - we'll see how it goes!!

Edit: I'm an idiot - of course I'm mashing at 66 degrees!


----------



## pint of lager (6/8/05)

You are mashing, you do mean 66 not 76 don't you!


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

Now we come to a trio of oversights!

1. I need more than one thermometer - I can't measure the temp of the HLT if the thermometer is in the mash tun! So buy another one for next time - but I've already said I want a dial on for the mash tun to plug the leaking hole! No biggy.

2. transfer hose? what transfer hose. Oh crap. Go make one.



3. The biggy. So I got my burner and gas bottle out, and the bricks to hold up the boiler. All the right size. awesome - ready to go. Just screw the burner on the gas bottle...

Just screw the burner on the gas bottle.

Crap. Wrong size. No car (the wife is at work). Lucky I have a spare electric boiler! But it doesn't have a tap on the bottom - looks like I'm emptying it the old fashioned lifting way!


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

yes, I do mean 66 - need to go edit those now!

M


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

11:35 - I hour has elapsed, and its at 65.8, so thats a nice contastant temp.

Now the recipe calls for 6.57L of 92.1 degree water, to bring it to 75.6 degrees for 10 minutes. 

Water temp is fine, I just can't add 6.57L - 5.8 is all I can add - so temp is a bit low - 74.8, but thats life.

10 minutes till I find out if this thing will lauter. Sparge time ahead!


----------



## sluggerdog (6/8/05)

Looking good mobrien.

I found my first few times seemed like it was a huge job but now after only about 6-8 AG brews I find I spend most of the time sitting on the couch watching TV while brewing. Easy as.. haha

Gets easier every time...


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

righto - the scary bit is all done.

I setup the mash tun above the boiler on my custom built stand. OK - its a table.




11:50 I started sparging the first lot of wort out was *really* murky!



The first 8L out went back into the tun, and by then it was getting fairly clear, although the flow rate had dropped.



It took about 30 minutes from there to get all the wort out along with the extra 14L called for in the recipe. In the end, I was 3L short of the target volume, which I made up with water (funnily enough).

The target preboil gravity was 1.039 - actual was 1.034 - a bit low, but probably not a drama.

Finally a shot of the grains at the end..



Slugger: yeah, it all seems pretty cool - I've managed to do two loads of washing as well as fixing my oversights as I go - I can see this as an easy to do activity while I'm doing something else - especially when I have the bugs ironed out.

Its lots of fun too!


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

It looks like the pre boil gravity is actuall 1.035, I don't think I waited for the temp to cool enough for the first reading...




The hops got weighed out



And the boil started at 1:00



Once the hops were added, the rolling boil really got started!



And I'm glad I was watching, as I stuck the lid on, and it promptly tried to boil over! I spent about 5 minutes scraping the hops off the sides and lid and back into the pot


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

Nest step is the orange and coriander seeds. I weighed out what it said in the recipe (0.75oz) and that looked way to much. I remember speaking with hoops about his Wit, and he used 6g of corriander, but thought more could be better. I also checked the G&G recipe, and it calls for 6g corriander and zest of 1/2 orange. I ended up deciding 12g of corriander and zest of one orange - somewhere between the beersmith recipe and the G&G recipe, and about what Hoops reckoned.

I cut the zest off the orange with a knife, and crushed the corriander seeds with the butt of the handle of the same knife. I think I need a tool for this


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

1:55 Corriander and orange added for 5min boil - wow what a fruity smell! If this beer tastes as good as it smells....

On an aside, the crushed corriander themselves have a very citrusy smell - nothing like the ground corriander I use in cooking. Very neat!


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

2:00 - poured the wort into the "real" boiler I got from Batz... the one I was *supposed* to use today. I decided do this to a) test it out at higher temp, and more importantly B) because it has a tap in it, so I can carefully get the wort and not the trub!

Awesome boiler - can't wait to use it for the whole brew!

2:05 - immersion chiller is in, and the wort is dropping temp


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

2:20 The fermenter has been rinsed and is soaking in idophor, along with the orings, airlock and transfer hose.

Temperature is still dropping - now at 40 degrees. 20 to go!


----------



## Linz (6/8/05)

How hot was the wort when you trasferred from boiler to keg boiler??

Nice colour in the sight tube by the way!


----------



## Borret (6/8/05)

Got a summer thirst you say.....  

"No point cryin'
Call Wit biers Mo'brien."



Boom, Boom

Borret :blink:


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

Righto - its all done bar the fermenting and kegging!

2:45 wort at 22 degrees, so into the fermenter. Halfway through the chill I put the boiler up on another custom brew stand. (righto, its a washing machine).





The wort settled out nicely and was clear(ish) coming out into the fermenter.




Target SG was 1.046; actual was 1.042 - not bad I say. Target volume was 22.5L, actual volume was 22.5L. I'm happy with that.

Pitched the randy yeast, and put them on the shelf to go to work. Even held the lid down with some custom hold downs as it wasn't sealing properly (even though its a new o-ring).


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

Linz: The wort was boiling - turned it off, picked it up, poured it in. OHS all the way 

Borret: LOL! Lets make sure it ferments out first


----------



## mobrien (6/8/05)

The wrap:

Now that was a heap of fun, and thanks to all the help here, John Palmers book/website, Beersmith and Batz for an awesome AG setup; all in all I found it easy and enjoyable. There was minimal stress, and enough time to take photos and post my ramblings here - all in all a good day!

Having done it, my immediate feelings are:

1. Get a brew stand built as soon as I move. Carrying boiling wort sucks.
2. Get some more hoses made up - one transfer hose wasn't enough.
3. Get a spare spoon
4. Get purpose thermometers for the HLT and mash tun; keep my nice scientific thermometer as a backup to check things out.
5. I had excess boiling water from the HLT all day - that was great for cleaning and rinsing - definitley worth it
6. Get a timer for the HLT so I can fill it and have it come on early - that held me up.
7. Get a printer cartridge - having to come back to the comp to check each temp/volume from Beersmith sucked 
8. While a wit may not be an ideal "beginner" AG beer, I didn't find it hard - the research payed off, and hopefully (touch wood) it will ferment out!
9. Can't wait for the next one!

With that, I think I'll sacrifice a beer to the beer gods


----------



## PeterS (6/8/05)

mobrien said:


> Righto - its all done bar the fermenting and kegging!
> 
> 2:45 wort at 22 degrees, so into the fermenter. Halfway through the chill I put the boiler up on another custom brew stand. (righto, its a washing machine).
> 
> ...



Good on you Matt. Looks like all the hard work is over bar the waiting. You did better than my first effort. I wish I was as strong as you though... 

:beer: :beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/8/05)

Good effort Matt, welcome to the club. :beerbang: 

Thanks for all the pics too. You'll help a lot of aspiring all-grainers.


Borretus-ad-jingleus-John-Singletonus.

Your talents are wasted in model making :lol: You should be copy-writing.  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (6/8/05)

:unsure:


----------



## Scotty (6/8/05)

Well done mobrian, my first AG day is looming soon when i get all the gear together.... You have inspired some confidence in me.


----------



## Brizbrew (6/8/05)

Nice job Matt!!

I only hope my first effort goes as smoothly, all I need now is for my tel-tru's to turn up from the US and I am on, hopefully next weekend...Or earlier :beerbang: 

Hope your beer turns out Ok.


----------



## Darren (6/8/05)

mobrien said:


> It looks like the pre boil gravity is actuall 1.035, I don't think I waited for the temp to cool enough for the first reading...
> 
> View attachment 3364
> 
> ...


----------



## mobrien (7/8/05)

Darren said:


> MOB,
> Be careful. Putting a hydrometer into warm/hot wort will mean you need to buy another one.
> If you hear a "click" you had better hope your wife/car is home .
> I think those hydometers shit them selves above about 40 degrees C
> ...



Oh yeah - I know that one - I'm currently on hydro number 3, but touch wood, this one has been with me for 4 years now.

Hydro one: Washed and sterilised in the fermenter - just pull it out *snap* - its bigger than the gap!

Hydro two: I'll just stick this in the hot wort and it canall cool down together.... * snap*

We should have a how many and how did you break your hydro thread 

Matt


----------



## mobrien (7/8/05)

6:35am day 2 - approx 18 hours after pitching. The Randy little yeast have gone crazy, and while they aren't crawling out the airlock, there is a good 50mm of foam on top and crazy bubbling happening.

When I went to bed last night, there were very little signs of fermentation occuring, and I have to admit I was worried. To bubbles on the surface with a fine white froth around them was the only indication, and these were small - aroun 5mm or so. No bubbles from the airlock.

I dreamt about infected wort, and got up to see it screaming. yay! 

Still no airlock activity, looks like my new oring is a dud. I'll bring out the heavy weights today - literally - I'll stack diving weights on top to enforce the seal. With the volume of bubbling occuring right now, I really doubt its an issue, but I *like* to hear and see the bubbles!


----------



## Batz (7/8/05)

The mash tun is leaking!! :angry: 

Who's the #&*+<#! you bought that from :blink: 

I had a digital temp. gauge from 'ibrew' in there , now it's in my other tun , perhaps you can buy one of these.
A little food grade silicon will fix the leak.

Glad to see it all went well , looking forward the the big taste session

Temp. gauge here

http://www.ibrew.com.au/html/equipment/beerequipmentset.html

Batz


----------



## big d (7/8/05)

faulty equipment <_< 
no warranty ?
whats going on batz :lol: 

big d h34r:


----------



## mobrien (7/8/05)

LOL - I think I'll cope!

Although, I love the fact it happened. Now if the brew fails, its obviously Batz's fault because I got faulty equipment. If it works, its obviously my skill while working against huge adversity!

  

Thanks for the tip on the probe Batz - I'll get one of those for sure - I need something to fill the hole  I think the mounting bracket for it may even still be on the tun!

Matt


----------



## mobrien (7/8/05)

OK - my profile says I'm a "mini mash" - but damn it, I'm an AGer now! 



M


----------



## Doc (7/8/05)

mobrien said:


> OK - my profile says I'm a "mini mash" - but damn it, I'm an AGer now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep posting all the pics from your AG brew days and you'll be there in no time 

Looks like you had a great brewday. Looks to have gone a lot smoother than my first AG did.
I think you have the bug now, so no looking back.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mobrien (7/8/05)

righto - I guess I'll just keep posting then  

Bubbling is now at 2/second which is twice as fast as any other brew I have ever done! Through the opaque lid of the fermenter you can see some action...



We're in the process of moving, so I couldn't access my diving weights - so in my wifes words I "made a modern sculpture instead"!!



On the left is the wit (you can see the froth ring) and on the right is my "last blast" modified kit beer in secondary. That one will be kegged this afternoon.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/05)

Well done, you will never look back. There is nothing quite like your first AG.

Andrew


----------



## mobrien (7/8/05)

I was about to agree with you, then I read the signature of your post 

Your stand looks pretty cool, glad it all worked out! I'm in the process of moving and then will be building a shed.... something like that is on the cards for me too 

M


----------



## mobrien (8/8/05)

6:00am Day 3 (second day of fermentation). The krausan has subsided, and rather than a huge layer of froth, now the top is clear but bubbles like champagne. The airlock is down to 1/second and the laundry smells like beer!


----------



## Borret (8/8/05)

mobrien said:


> OK - my profile says I'm a "mini mash" - but damn it, I'm an AGer now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So does that mean that people have beer god as their profile are actually better than that or does it simply imply that they have got verbal diarear.  

Borret


----------



## mobrien (9/8/05)

6:30am Day 4 (3rd of fermentation). Bubbling has really slowed now, down to 1/45 second out the airlock. I also have the largest yeast cake I have ever had its over the 1L mark on the fermenter but below the sediment reducer which is good. I tested the gravity, and its already at 1013, which is getting close to end of primary into the secondary on the weekend I would think. I dont know if this is tragic, but I also chilled the 100mL I tested the gravity of, and gave it a taste (at 6:30am) its bloody nice, and thats unaged and uncarbonated. I think this is going to be an awesome beer I think another batch of this will make the Christmas case


----------



## mobrien (9/8/05)

I've gotta add - that the delightful citrus/spice aftertaste lasted for about 15 minutes after! Awesome!

A very happy camper here


----------



## Doc (9/8/05)

Borret said:


> mobrien said:
> 
> 
> > OK - my profile says I'm a "mini mash" - but damn it, I'm an AGer now!
> ...



It is system generated Borrett.
Once you get above about 500 posts (from memory) you can change it to what you want. 

Rank # of Posts
Amateur Brewer 0 
Kit Master 20 
Krausen 50 
Great Head 75 
Partial Man 100 
Mini Mash 150 
Mash Maestro 200 
Brew Master 250 
Beer God 350 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (9/8/05)

Docc, I realise this. I was being sarcastic.

But you took the bait well.  

Borret :blink:


----------



## Steve (9/8/05)

mobrien - thats a great thread you put together there. Very informative, funny, a bit pannicky here n there but well done. I didnt actually realise it was as easy to do all grain until you put this thread up. The step by step pics were excellent too. Make sure you let us know how it turns out eh?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mobrien (10/8/05)

6:30am Day 5 (4th of fermentation). Bubbling is still at 1/45 second out the airlock, and the yeast cake is building a little - I've come to the conclusion that its not only yeast, but probably a lot of the cloudyness of the beer settling out. Will rack it to the 2ndary once we get below 1/60 seconds bubbling - thats my normal benchmark - I'm guessing I'll be near the 1010/11 mark by then too.

Steve: Glad you like it - I tried to give an actual report of how it was at the time, worts and all  I highly reccomend doing AG - its tonnes of fun for me!


----------



## Snow (10/8/05)

Well done, Matt! That is a great effort on your first AG. Looking forward to hearing how it turns out. I did a weizen with that yeast once and also added coriander and orange, but it just tasted weird to me (using a German weizen yeast, as opposed to a bavarian Wit yeast). It still got drunk, though..

- Cheers - Snow


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/05)

Borret said:


> mobrien said:
> 
> 
> > OK - my profile says I'm a "mini mash" - but damn it, I'm an AGer now!
> ...


...the spelling is actually " diarrhoea", and the answer is probably "*no*".

Verbal, you see, eludes to spoken words.  

The term you are looking for is most likely "prolix" or "verbose".

Seth the erudite


----------



## mobrien (10/8/05)

Snow said:


> Well done, Matt! That is a great effort on your first AG. Looking forward to hearing how it turns out. I did a weizen with that yeast once and also added coriander and orange, but it just tasted weird to me (using a German weizen yeast, as opposed to a bavarian Wit yeast). It still got drunk, though..
> 
> - Cheers - Snow
> [post="71069"][/post]​



Hey Snow - I was actually thinking of doing this exact brew again for the xmas case but with a wit yeast - any suggestions as to the type of wit yeast to order?

Thanks!

M


----------



## Snow (10/8/05)

Well, my Wit that you tried at JGriffin's was done with Wyeast 3944, which I'm told is the Hoegaarden yeast. It worked perfectly with the coriander and orange. I am planning on making the same brew for the X-mas case, so I guess it would be cool if you made yours with the same yeast, then we could compare your AG Wit with my PM Wit!  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## mobrien (10/8/05)

Thanks for the advice snow - yeah, it would be nice to compare  As long as mine is up to scratch!

I'll probably see if I can get some 3944 ordered, unless of course I can steal/swap with someone?

M


----------



## mobrien (11/8/05)

6:20am Day 6 (5th of fermentation). Bubbling is down to 1/60 seconds, so almost ready for the 2ndary. Tested the gravity again, and it down a bit more to 1011, so pretty much done.

Its still too cloudy for my liking for a wit - I'm wondering about adding some gelatin to the secondary... I should have got the correct yeast that was medium floc - next time!


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/05)

Matt.

Wit + Cloudiness = Good. If you used Weihenstephan wheat yeast it's a cloudy strain anyway. It will gradually clear. If you're so inclined and want a clearer beer then chuck the gelatin in the 2ndary. Personally I wouldn't bother.

Warren -


----------



## Borret (11/8/05)

Mat,

Yep it's looking good, keep it cloudy for sure.

Seth,

Once again your knowledge in such area's is mind blowing. I can only ever aspire to come close to your wisdom.

Borret


----------



## Ross (13/8/05)

Looking good mobrien - should be just about ready for when i return to Aus in a couple of weeks - hope I get a taste....


----------



## mobrien (13/8/05)

Ross,

I think we can almost organise that! By then I should have moved, got my fridge setup, hopefully got the font setup and almost be ready to pour some beers 

M


----------



## Batz (13/8/05)

Must be a wonderful AG set up you have there , first AG going so well and all  

You'll find AG's a bit more cloudy in the early stages , that will settle out somewhat.

I've been keen to brew a Wit , seems I may just wait till after the Xmas case , then I will have a good idea of some recipies  

Batz


----------



## mobrien (13/8/05)

Batz said:


> Must be a wonderful AG set up you have there , first AG going so well and all
> [post="71661"][/post]​



Of course - there is nothing like dodgey leaking equipment to ensure that you are right on the ball 

In all seriousness, thanks a heap - having a broken in setup with good vibes just made it dead easy.




Batz said:


> I've been keen to brew a Wit , seems I may just wait till after the Xmas case , then I will have a good idea of some recipies
> 
> Batz
> [post="71661"][/post]​



I am half of a mind to bottle 1/2 of this batch, then do an identical but with the wit yeast - so everyone could then try the same brew with two diff yeats. but, given we are moving, moving a keg full rather than a heap of bottles is more appealing...

dunno.

M


----------



## mobrien (13/8/05)

One week on, and primary fermentation has stopped - we've settled at 1.010. Into the secondary, probably keg in a week or two.

Looks and smells great!


----------



## Coodgee (20/7/06)

that pic on the right makes you beer look as thick as honey!


----------



## Tony (20/7/06)

mobrien

I speak from experience........

If ross turns up at your place thirsty.........

turn of the lights and hide under the bed.

He will smell a pub a couple of miles off like a shark to blood and leave eventually 

hope you have back up for when it runs out after a couple of hrs......

It took me a week to clean up the emptys from ross, pumpy (and he was crook) and ducatiboystu raiding my place.

But it was great fun 

Your first day went better than mine.

well done mate.

cheers


----------



## Ross (20/7/06)

Tony, the threads a year old B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Coodgee (20/7/06)

well, that can't do tony. we can't have a pom drinking us under the table


----------



## Mr Bond (20/7/06)

Ross said:


> Tony, the threads a year old B)
> 
> Cheers Ross



Time is irrelevant man, :lol: Have another beer Tony :chug: :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/06)

Poor old Pumpy was a shattered man that weekend...

I dont think he has ever seen so much alcohol consumed by so few....
He was rather amazed that we went back to the pub ( after depleting Tony off all his beer ) and had a few bottles of Red , more beer then Burbons and Whiskey... :chug: 


I was feeling shattered but functional the next day... h34r:


----------

